
Show HN: Abbreviated Press – A concise news source, organized by channels - overcast
http://abbr.press/
======
overcast
In keeping with my goal of releasing a new app every month, I present
Abbreviated Press.

I wanted a news site that gave me just enough information in a bullet point
format, without having to read entire articles if I wasn't interested.

I'm looking for some feedback, particularly in the length of bullet points. Is
100 characters too long, too short for you?

Key features:

A concise outline of key facts for each news article, in bullet format.

Split view(on desktops) giving you top, and most recent news side by side.

News and user scores are all real time.

News is organized, and tagged with channels. Any combination of channels
exist, whether they contain content or not.

For instance, if you'd like all news tagged with "middleeast", you can simply
go to
[http://abbr.press/channel/middleeast](http://abbr.press/channel/middleeast)

If you'd like be a bit more specific and only view articles specifically
tagged with "middleeast" AND "iraq",
[http://abbr.press/channel/middleeast+iraq](http://abbr.press/channel/middleeast+iraq)
(this is an AND, and will only contain articles that are tagged with both) I
think this can provide very niche news channels.

Conversely, if you'd like to subscribe to "startups" on "news.ycombinator.com"
, you can still do so
[http://abbr.press/channel/startups+news.ycombinator.com](http://abbr.press/channel/startups+news.ycombinator.com)
there just won't be any data yet.

Since I know someone will ask, it was built with Node.js, Vue.js and RethinkDB

Thanks guys!

